# 2006 MS grouse camp??????



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Buddwiser said:


> Wally, if you need any help with anything, send me a PM. I'll be roughing it this year and will probably be up there Tues. or Wed. Same place as last year for the camp? Hope all goes well with your Father.Dennis


Same here Buddwiser. I'll be skipping the cabin this year and staying onsite in a tent.


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Tecumseh said:


> Same here Buddwiser. I'll be skipping the cabin this year and staying onsite in a tent.


 
If I go up i will be taking the camper again . 



Andy


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I will be up in the Oscoda and Frederic area after September 15th, and most of the time until November. So if anyonw will be up, let me know. I am taking the whole month of October off. Paid! Are you all gealous?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> I will be up in the Oscoda and Frederic area after September 15th, and most of the time until November. So if anyonw will be up, let me know. I am taking the whole month of October off. Paid! Are you all gealous?


Sure, I'll come up and stay with you for the entire month and hunt all your "pigeons" in the woods:lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

This might sound stupid, but shorthairs allowed to grouse camp?? If so I have one that does just fine finding them, now only if my shot would do the same.. This sounds like a good time.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

any chance a 52 year old man without a dog could join you guys? I asked last year and everybody was nice and said come on up, but I could not make it. I love sitting around the campfire and hearing all the stories. all my old grouse hunting friends have passed on. I live next to Grand Rapids.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> This might sound stupid, but shorthairs allowed to grouse camp??


You are kidding right???? I sure hope they are! Although I have heard that they will make us camp at the end where all the mosquitos live....



fivegunner said:


> any chance a 52 year old man without a dog could join you guys? I asked last year and everybody was nice and said come on up, but I could not make it. I love sitting around the campfire and hearing all the stories. all my old grouse hunting friends have passed on. I live next to Grand Rapids.


Definitely! Make sure you set aside those dates.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> You are kidding right???? I sure hope they are! Although I have heard that they will make us camp at the end where all the mosquitos live....


All shorthairs and their owners are welcome......except for NEMichsportsman!  :evil: :evilsmile :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> All shorthairs and their owners are welcome......except for NEMichsportsman!  :evil: :evilsmile :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's right. There will be NO MODERATION at this years Grouse Camp:lol:. That's why I am parking my a#s right there onsite in a tent.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I WAS going to commute over from the Shark Shack again
:lol: 


but ....I might just have to hang around closer to the "Action" (with camera in hand, of course) :evil:


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

I will be there again...Hopefully for a long weekend.
Will be bringing the same tent as last year.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Tujax said:


> I will be there again...Hopefully for a long weekend.
> Will be bringing the same tent as last year.


Poor guy. You really had to rough it last year:lol:


Fiji you are more then welcome to stay in my tent. Just bring a cot and I can almost guarantee you'll have a dog to share it with.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

iffn ya PROMISE not to move the stove flue pipe again !!


cough cough





it'll be just like home


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I just read your other thread

"I was planning on bringing my traveling brothel tent " :yikes:


----------



## Luke & Lace kennels (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a cabin in hale area if anyone would want to have it there.


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Luke & Lace kennels said:


> I have a cabin in hale area if anyone would want to have it there.


From what I hear, it needs to be Vasiline proof....


----------



## Luke & Lace kennels (Jun 9, 2005)

pporonto said:


> From what I hear, it needs to be Vasiline proof....


You just never know. ES are pretty damn whippy in there own way... Bring it on :lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad to hear about the shorthairs.
I know some guys on this place, take a great deal of pride in which breed they hunt behind. Definately would be interested in getting in on this with you guys.. oh man this means I have to start practicing


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Tecumseh said:


> That's right. There will be NO MODERATION at this years Grouse Camp:lol:. That's why I am parking my a#s right there onsite in a tent.


I can officially take a few days off from my duties here at the site...all the "troublemakers" will be in one place, and I dont think any wi-fi's will be in range! The only moderation I plan on doing is making sure *I* dont have too many oberons along the way.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Glad to hear about the shorthairs.
> I know some guys on this place, take a great deal of pride in which breed they hunt behind. Definately would be interested in getting in on this with you guys.. oh man this means I have to start practicing


Naaaa....don't worry about practicing, you can't shoot any worse than me (or lowavenger for that matter)! :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> oh man this means I have to start practicing



You haven't ever seen Lowavenger shoot have you....:lol::lol:


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> You haven't ever seen Lowavenger shoot have you....:lol::lol:


Andy isnt that bad of a shot. He got a tennesee red with my 410 last weekend








It only took 3 trys............However I missed one for pporonto but made sure the second one counted


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

that makes me feel better untill I get there and shoot worse than lowavenger... then i am in for it :lol: Either way a good brew and my shorty with me, makes for a good weekend anyday.. Beats work and school anyday


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Good deal Ferris!!! 

Funniest thing is I think Low is at scout camp with his son??? So he won't even catch up to you guys making fun of his shooting skills for sometime......now I have to go edit a few of my posts:evil:


----------



## spartansbleedgreen (Jan 30, 2006)

Is there enough room for a small motorhome in this "special secret place"? If so, i may be able to borrow my dad's and there will be sufficient room for some extra people if any of you guys don't want to sleep in tents. 

Also, are pups allowed in camp? Storm will be 8months old by then. I think the experience would be great for her and I. More me I'm sure.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

spartansbleedgreen said:


> Is there enough room for a small motorhome in this "special secret place"? If so, i may be able to borrow my dad's and there will be sufficient room for some extra people if any of you guys don't want to sleep in tents.
> 
> Also, are pups allowed in camp? Storm will be 8months old by then. I think the experience would be great for her and I. More me I'm sure.


Definately room for a small motorhome and pups are welcome. I took Merlin last year and he was 7 months old at the time.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where's that picture from last years rendevous? It basically was a wide angle shot of the clearing you boys setup in, that may help the newbies get a visual on what is needed.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Some pics from 2005



















Of course none of the dogs are spoiled.



















I can't find the really wide angle one from last year of all of the dogs, maybe someone else has that handy to post.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess if you're going to let the Hungarians show up you have to let the Germans in too.  :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Buddwiser has that pic...he mentioned he was having problems with it...maybe he can email it to someone to resize it???


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Send it to me. I'll post it. PM me for my email.


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

No wide angle pics here but I had a 26' motorhome back there with no ploblems. That is if you don't mind a few scratchs on the sides!!!


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

spartansbleedgreen said:


> Is there enough room for a small motorhome


You must not have seen the pic of Tujax' tent:lol: . I would say there is plenty of room for a small motorhome if Tujax did ok.


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Naaaa....don't worry about practicing, you can't shoot any worse than me (or lowavenger for that matter)! :lol:


 
See I leave for a few days and miss gitting ripped on .W T H. Hey I am working on my shooting skills . I have a appt with a eye Dr. tomrrow ..:lol:


----------



## Luke & Lace kennels (Jun 9, 2005)

Man count me in this year. I have a cabin near there.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Here you go...


----------



## Luke & Lace kennels (Jun 9, 2005)

AWSOME Picture looks like a great time


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

That is only maybe half the dogs and 3/4 of the people.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

May I dare to ask where all the Labradors are?:help:


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> May I dare to ask where all the Labradors are?:help:


 
Keeping my moth shut !!! Keeping my mouth shut >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> That is only maybe half the dogs and 3/4 of the people.


I think there were something like 20 people and 20 something dogs that stayed in the area and several more that stopped in.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> May I dare to ask where all the Labradors are?:help:


Animal shelters and nursing homes?


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> I think there were something like 20 people and 20 something dogs that stayed in the area and several more that stopped in.


 
I think I have that shot in my collection at home I will see if I can find it this weekend...I think I also still have the photo slidshow for those that didnt have highspeed access I will burn to cd just pm me about it. I will have to setermine a price but it will be cheap like a dollar I just have to see what a new batch of disks with jewel casses will run


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> May I dare to ask where all the Labradors are?:help:


You might want to check the "M-S Duck Camp" thread........


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

lowavenger96 said:


> Keeping my moth shut !!! Keeping my mouth shut >>>>>>>>>>





Hevi said:


> You might want to check the "M-S Duck Camp" thread........


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I think we actually counted 28 dogs that participated that week.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> May I dare to ask where all the Labradors are?:help:


Still in the woods, picking off the birds the short tails and mullets ran past. 

Sean


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Still in the woods, picking off the birds the short tails and mullets ran past.
> 
> Sean


We usually refer to those birds, sparrows and such, as "tweeties".


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Still in the woods, picking off the birds the short tails and mullets ran past.
> 
> Sean


Thanks for getting my back! I didn't want to start a pi$$ing match, I was curious if there were any labs last year.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Firemedic, unless my memory is wrong (it ususally is), there were no Labs last year but don't let that stop you from coming up.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> Thanks for getting my back! I didn't want to start a pi$$ing match, I was curious if there were any labs last year.


Definately come on up. BTW, try not to take these guys to serious. :lol:


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

midwestfisherman said:


> Definately come on up. BTW, try not to take these guys to serious. :lol:


:evil: :evil: Yeah... let us know though if labs are coming up... We'll set up a super-jump tank and an agility course... you know, something them waterfowl / seeing eye dogs excel at. :evil: :evil: 

-sk


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

FieldWalker said:


> :evil: :evil: Yeah... let us know though if labs are coming up... We'll set up a super-jump tank and an agility course... you know, something them waterfowl / seeing eye dogs excel at. :evil: :evil:
> 
> -sk


OUCH!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

BarryPatch said:


> We usually refer to those birds, sparrows and such, as "tweeties".


Just takes a few more for a meal !


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

midwestfisherman said:


> Definately come on up. BTW, try not to take these guys to serious. :lol:


I would love to come up. My dog hunts well with pointers, but sometimes guys don't like to mix flushing dogs with their pointers, which is understandable.

I didn't take anything seriously, but I am the new guy around so I try not to step on toes. 

On that note, my dog is a great seeing eye dog. He will guide all the pointers right to the birds.... Sorry, I just had too.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Firemedic said:


> I would love to come up. My dog hunts well with pointers, but sometimes guys don't like to mix flushing dogs with their pointers, which is understandable.
> 
> I didn't take anything seriously, but I am the new guy around so I try not to step on toes.
> 
> On that note, my dog is a great seeing eye dog. He will guide all the pointers right to the birds.... Sorry, I just had too.


 
God knows that Labs have to see the birds cause there nose cant smell them:lol:


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Might need that Lab to guide us back to the tent from the campfire after a few to many.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

birdshooter said:


> God knows that Labs have to see the birds cause there nose cant smell them:lol:


You guys are too much! :lol:


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

drwink said:


> Might need that Lab to guide us back to the tent from the campfire after a few to many.


Reason #3,749, and one of my personal favorites, for owning a lab  


Sean


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Reason #3,749, and one of my personal favorites, for owning a lab
> 
> 
> Sean


Incidentally, 3,749 is also the exact number of active Labrador breeders in the State of Michigan.  















JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry if I show ignorance, but I looked thru all 7 pages and I never saw the dates for this. Has it been decided yet? 

Also, since I will have my limit early in the day lol: ), I hereby accept the nomination for camp chef. If I can cook for picky firefighters, I am sure I can please 20 hungry bird hunters!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Put me down as a for sure, I'll be staying in the cabin with Scott and Jeff .Yes Jeff, Scott did invite me, he may have been drinking! 
Anyway I'll be there, they need a fat guy to slow them down.  

Kush? I need a euchre partner....a good euchre partner, you in???. 
You know I bring good beer.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Question? It sounds like you guys have a blast at Grouse Camp. There is nothing better in my opinion. But do you guys typically get many birds with that many guys in the woods? I have never hunted with more than 4 guys at a time. Just a question guys, don't beat me up badly. Typically how many guys hunt together? Usually I leave the first weekend of Oct for the great U.P. I bring Ditch Parrots for Camp. 
SS


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I read through the thread and put together a list of anybody who said they were coming or might come to Grouse Camp '06.

Drwink
Tujax
Tecumseh
Fiji
Nemichsportsman
gregm
midwestfisherman
Wyle e. coyote
GWPguy
crbritts
fieldwalker
dyemen
lowavenger
Buddwiser
brdhntr
spice64?
Firemedic
fivegunner
ferris_statehunter
luke & Lace kennels
spartansbleedgreen (remember no MSU apparel allowed in camp!)
BradU20
Festeraeb-probable
Please indicate any additions and deletions.....


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Stephen Smith said:


> Typically how many guys hunt together?


Some guys hunt in twos and threes while others hunt alone. I hunted alone most of the time at last years camp. There is a lot of state land in the area so it can handle a few dozen hunters.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I read through the thread and put together a list of anybody who said they were coming or might come to Grouse Camp '06.
> 
> Drwink
> Tujax
> ...


Sorry guys, I won't make it this year. I am heading out to Wis. and Min. for 2 trials that week. It was a tough decision to miss grouse camp.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

guess that means the cabin is a possibility !! :evil:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

midwestfisherman said:


> Sorry guys, I won't make it this year. I am heading out to Wis. and Min. for 2 trials that week. It was a tough decision to miss grouse camp.


Say it ain't so Jim!!!


----------



## Luke & Lace kennels (Jun 9, 2005)

I will be there this year


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Stephen Smith said:


> Question? It sounds like you guys have a blast at Grouse Camp. There is nothing better in my opinion. But do you guys typically get many birds with that many guys in the woods? I have never hunted with more than 4 guys at a time. Just a question guys, don't beat me up badly. Typically how many guys hunt together? Usually I leave the first weekend of Oct for the great U.P. I bring Ditch Parrots for Camp.
> SS


Depends on the hunters... Since a handful of folks come that don't have dogs- we divide up so they get a chance to hunt behind someone's dogs.. ideally giving them a show of a few different breeds. 

However, the real fun happens around the campfire... :SHOCKED: And yes... there will be a story about Vasoline.

-sk


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I am getting antsy about this grouse camp. I have been shopping for some BIG stew pots. I hope you guys like your venison chilli HOT!!! If not, I will reserve some for you sissy types...


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> I am getting antsy about this grouse camp. I have been shopping for some BIG stew pots. I hope you guys like your venison chilli HOT!!! If not, I will reserve some for you sissy types...


I can't wait. I BBQ'd up a few packs of the backstrap you gave me and it was gooooooood.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> I can't wait. I BBQ'd up a few packs of the backstrap you gave me and it was gooooooood.


Yep, thats what corn fed deer taste like....:lol:


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

This camp sounds like a great place. But the vasoline line has me worried.:SHOCKED: Any of you guys cook Grouse at Grouse camp?

SS


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Stephen Smith said:


> This camp sounds like a great place. But the vasoline line has me worried.:SHOCKED: Any of you guys cook Grouse at Grouse camp?
> 
> SS


 
Dude! There's no grouse in Michigan. We just go for fun, beer and vasoline stories:lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

well.. I am still planning on making it, but my poor old hunting buddy bailey might not... my father asked me to take him out of state so he could hunt pheasants out west.. and Seeing as how I will be at school I can not go with him all week and reluctanly gave up my partner for a week, I just do not know if I will be able to get him back in time for the camp, but I still wouldnt mind joining you guys and maybe hunting behind someone elses if at all possible?




> I am getting antsy about this grouse camp. I have been shopping for some BIG stew pots. I hope you guys like your venison chilli HOT!!! If not, I will reserve some for you sissy types...


I fall under the sissy type of my chilli, the heartburn even at this age doesnt like things to spicy...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ferris just get to youself to camp- all the other details will work themselves out....

Stephen Smith are we adding you to the list of attendees??


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I will be on second shift then so I will try to make it fri or sat hopefully both we will see.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Ferris just get to youself to camp- all the other details will work themselves out....
> 
> Stephen Smith are we adding you to the list of attendees??


Man I am uncommited at this point. I have to meet several fellows for hunts on northern portion of the state either going up to the U.P. or when leaving Yooperville. This trip will be approx. 8-10 days including a 16 hour drive one way from TN. Let me finalize plans in the next few weeks and give you an answer. It sounds like a blast. Really the only thing that concerns me now is most are talking about drinking beer.:lol: I thought at Grouse camp, Whisky was the drink of choice.

SS


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Stephen Smith said:


> I thought at Grouse camp, Whisky was the drink of choice.
> SS


 
You're the one from TN. Hook us Yankees up with some southern whiskey. Hopefully you can make it over for a day or a campfire one night.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> You're the one from TN. Hook us Yankees up with some southern whiskey. Hopefully you can make it over for a day or a campfire one night.


I am a huge scotch and whisky fan. Got any of that "clear" stuff?


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> I am a huge scotch and whisky fan. Got any of that "clear" stuff?


i will in the morning... i call it "empty bottle"


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> I am a huge scotch and whisky fan. Got any of that "clear" stuff?


Watch this Firemedic guy. He has waaaaay to good of a memory:lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

break out the 20+ year old jug I have of authentic, home made, Georgia white lightning !! :yikes: 

its even in a brown maple syrup jug


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

FIJI said:


> break out the 20+ year old jug I have of authentic, home made, Georgia white lightning !! :yikes:
> 
> its even in a brown maple syrup jug


If you do that be sure to have more than a piece of drywall b/w you and 3 drunks... 4 V's and a Setter...


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I read through the thread and put together a list of anybody who said they were coming or might come to Grouse Camp '06.
> 
> Drwink
> Tujax
> ...


I am "maybe coming"... I will be starting a new job, but if I can come up for a couple of day I will be there.... Jack Daniels... nectar of the gods....


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> You're the one from TN. Hook us Yankees up with some southern whiskey. Hopefully you can make it over for a day or a campfire one night.


The question is can Tecumseh handle some southern Whiskey?:tdo12: 


SS


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

FIJI said:


> break out the 20+ year old jug I have of authentic, home made, Georgia white lightning !! :yikes:
> 
> its even in a brown maple syrup jug


FIJI,

Most southern brew comes in ball jars. Some of the stuff is clear, and some has a color similar to Jack D. 

SS


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

when it was given to me fresh offf the still. Took a few years to clear but now it looks like water. It did come in a mason jar. I switched it to the jug because someone once told me sunlight would make it go bad (although I dont see how ANYthing could harm this stuff !!)


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am a big fan of Tennessee's finest..... "Gentleman Jack" is a double distilled smooth sipping finish to a great day outdoors....hmmmmmI may have to fetch me up some of that for camp.

Paul hope you can find a way to get there....when does the new job start?


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

FIJI,

I've seen it clear and colored. The colored stuff was aged in Oak, you could even smell the oak, and it had the golden color like Jack D.

SS


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Any of you fellows tried Jameson Irish Whisky? Man that is smooth.

SS


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, pretty much my go-to whisky. I have a huge scotch and cigar collection, so if any of you attending camp this year smoke cigars, let me know....


----------



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm definetly in this year. Consider my two gsps and I guests for sure and more than willing to pitch in where necessary. Just let me know what's needed (should I really ask that question???):lol: 

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I am a big fan of Tennessee's finest..... "Gentleman Jack" is a double distilled smooth sipping finish to a great day outdoors....hmmmmmI may have to fetch me up some of that for camp.


Is that some kind of hint Joel? I'm a big Gentleman Jack fan, ask Kush, Randy, and Jeff.  




Firemedic said:


> I have a huge scotch and cigar collection, so if any of you attending camp this year smoke cigars, let me know....


Cigars.....Yes Please! Most anything from Arturo Fuente's "Hemingway" collection! Unless of course you can get your hands on an Fuente Fuente Opus X, then I'll be your friend forever...:lol:. 
Not a big Macanudo fan though; tourist cigars!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Is that some kind of hint Joel? I'm a big Gentleman Jack fan, ask Kush, Randy, and Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tecumseh has seen SOME of my cigars. You wouldn't believe the Opus collection I have. I hear ya on the Hemingway though. I smoke a Short Story every morning with coffee while up hunting.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Tecumseh has seen SOME of my cigars. You wouldn't believe the Opus collection I have. I hear ya on the Hemingway though. I smoke a Short Story every morning with coffee while up hunting.


Short Story is probably my most smoked Cigar!


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok now we have fine Whisky and Cigars. I'm sure the food is excellent. Plenty of bs and you have a great Grouser Camp. Somebody pm me or email me and give me directions on how to get to camp. If it is even remotely close to my travels I will try to stop in on you guys. Camping out in the wild, is almost as good as hunting Grouse.

SS


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Tecumseh has seen SOME of my cigars. You wouldn't believe the Opus collection I have. I hear ya on the Hemingway though. I smoke a Short Story every morning with coffee while up hunting.


 
I'll vouch for that one. I'd say Firemedic has at least a 100 or so cigars. I mean a 100 or so DOZEN.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I see you are back online!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I think I will stick to my Oberon... haha just someone better wake me up in the morning.. I tend to have some rough nights


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Stephen Smith said:


> Any of you fellows tried Jameson Irish Whisky? Man that is smooth.
> 
> SS


If you get a chance, try Red Breast Irish. It's a single pot Irish instead of a blend and is unique for an Irish Whiskey.

If Scotch is your drink of choice try a single malt called Glen Rothes. It's a speyside malt that is smooth & mellow.

Both go very nicely with a nice Dominican.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Short Story is probably my most smoked!


Who's this "short story" fella?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> I see you are back online!


Yeah, had to buy a new laptop. The other one is toast.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

guess I need to check the wind direction before I set up camp


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Tecumseh said:


> Yeah, had to buy a new laptop. The other one is toast.


 
To much PORN again Mike .....LOL


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

lowavenger96 said:


> To much PORN again Mike .....LOL


Don't stand next to the lake tomorrow.....I'm gonna push you in for that comment:lol:


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Tecumseh said:


> Don't stand next to the lake tomorrow.....I'm gonna push you in for that comment:lol:


 
:yikes:


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a place west of fredrick.just might have to stop by and spill one! please post dates and directions. anybody mind if i hunt behind there Dog for a day? mines gun shy LOL


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> Yes, pretty much my go-to whisky. I have a huge scotch and cigar collection, so if any of you attending camp this year smoke cigars, let me know....


I have a small cigar collection...I dont have a humidor yet just a travel one. I bought some spanish cedar and am thinking of making some. I might Stress might have a few Opus x's by grouse camp. I will bring you one if it works out. If not I will definately have some RP Edges. I see you live in commerce not to far from me. What friedepartment do you work for?


Thom


----------



## redneck_hunter12 (Aug 15, 2006)

i would definatly love to tag along on this, so if some one could PM me sometime to fill me on some more info that would great. thanks!


----------

